# 50 Year Old Woman Chops Off Her Long Locks



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2016)

She really looks great afterwards.


----------



## Redd (Apr 5, 2016)

She really does look much better. More body and bounce to her hair now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

Meh - the longer hair was nicer.


----------



## WhatInThe (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes there is an age and time when one must grow up and realize they are the down hill side now. Acting their age makes that ride a lot easier rather than trying to emulate a teenage rebel boy or girl.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> Yes there is an age and time when one must grow up and realize they are the down hill side now. Acting their age makes that ride a lot easier rather than trying to emulate a teenage rebel boy or girl.



Where's the harm in long hair? Geeze, WIT, what else do we HAVE when we get older to play with?

...

... don't answer that ...


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2016)

Long hair does tend to "pull down" the face.   But, hey, if you've got it and you want to flaunt it, go for it!  That's what makes the world interesting.....everyone doing their thang.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2016)

My hair reaches more than halfway down my derrière. I love it. I will be rocking long wavy red hair at ninety. It has nothing to do with hanging on to a vanished youth. It has everything to do with personal preference. I have never cared what the appropriate police thought of me. Lol. Style is about embracing individuality.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> My hair reaches more than halfway down my derrière. I love it. I will be rocking long wavy red hair at ninety. It has nothing to do with hanging on to a vanished youth. It has everything to do with personal preference. I have never cared what the appropriate police thought of me. Lol. Style is about embracing individuality.


I know! What's up with that? A couple of nights ago my oldest daughter was talking about 'taking me' to get my hair cut & styled. I said " Sure. Then I get to pick your hairdo." She shut the heck up then I tell ya


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

Long hair certainly can look lovely on older women, even long grey hair that is healthy and shiny.  Add to that a nice smile, good skin and teeth and its even better.  I find the most flattering look is hair that is around shoulder length or a bit more, still long enough to be styled into some pretty dos.  I'm all for individuality, but if I see a woman with hair so long that it is way down past her buttocks, I have to wonder why and how hard it is to maintain - the constant brushing, combing, washing, preening.  It would be like having a pet. And you don't want to sit behind a long haired lady on the bus believe me, it will be in your face for sure.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 5, 2016)

50 year old? 
What took her so long?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2016)

Hmm. My hair requires little maintenance. It has retained much of it's natural oil, and washing twice a week, using a shampoo for coloured hair does the trick. When I go out, I usually sport a long braid, which hangs over my left breast, certainly no obstacle to anyone sitting behind me on public transport. Brushing once or twice a day, completes my "hair" ritual.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

You are very considerate of your fellow bus passengers, Shali and good for you to be proud of your long hair and glad its easy to care for.  I have long hair too (not red though), but I'm not very invested in my physical characteristics, good or bad, I don't feel inclined to focus on them much, other than to make sure I am clothed and clean. As I get older, I am less and less interested in promoting myself to the world based on my physical 'attributes'.  I think the girl with the long hair kept it long for a reason, probably getting something out of it, maybe ego gratification, maybe her husband/boyfriend liked it, who knows.  Women cut their hair after WWI, part of the feminist movement I imagine.  I say, if you've got it flaunt it!  Go Baby, Go.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Cookie!


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2016)

Ouch. I couldn't watch. My hair is finally so long I can sit on it. I trim but will not cut. I have so many styling options now. Just love it. Long hair rules.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 7, 2016)

We should all just do what we want with our hair.I used to have long hair ( until about 35) then had it cut to medium length and realised how much younger I then looked.So, never  grew it long again.Just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Apr 11, 2016)

I've worn my hair short for years.  This past January I decided to shave my head, just for the experience of it.  It was good.  I have hair that needs coaxing and applications of gunk before it will do anything stylish.  I was tired of all the fussing, so had my partner shave it for me.  I loved that I didn't have to do anything with it.  Just wash and wear.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 11, 2016)

She really does look great afterwards! I'm jealous, I'd need a weave to get that much fullness. But I can't complain. Long hair can be a hassle. My middle girl had hair almost to her waist. It took hours to get it washed, dried, brushed, but it was beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2016)

I never had long hair like that, didn't ever really want to grow it past my shoulder blades.  These days I keep it shoulder length, comfortable with that length and easy enough to care for.  I don't fuss, wash and either let drip dry naturally or blow dry with no special styling.


----------



## chic (Apr 12, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I never had long hair like that, didn't ever really want to grow it past my shoulder blades. These days I keep it shoulder length, comfortable with that length and easy enough to care for. I don't fuss, wash and either let drip dry naturally or blow dry with no special styling.




SeaBreeze, my hair is long enough to sit on and I just wash it, part it and let it drip dry. Length isn't really an issue when it comes to ease of care. Short hair fanatics love what they believe is the ease of short hair while long hair fanatics see their styling options fly out the window with short hair. It's just a matter of what a person feels comfortable with.


----------

